# iPad ou Android



## crazy_c0vv (22 Décembre 2011)

Hello

Cette question a probablement déjà été posée sur ce forum, mais la voilà quand même :

J'envisage fortement d'acheter une tablette mais j'hésite entre un iPad 2 et une tablette sous Android (peu importe la marque).

Mon cahier des charges concerne essentiellement la synchronisation entre mon Mac, mon ordi au bureau (Seven) et la tablette :
- Mails (déjà réglé en IMAP)
- Signets. J'utilise Chrome au boulot et à la maison, ils se synchronisent entre eux. Mais quid de la tablette ?
- Photos. J'utilise iPhoto et un compte Flickr
- Flux RSS : j'utilise Google Reader
- Musique. J'utilise iTunes mais sans Match
- Calendrier : j'utilise Google Calendar et cette horreur de iCal

Voilà, j'utilise quand même pas mal les services de Google, donc je pensais prendre Android. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------

